
Ask HN: Palo Alto HN drink up? - jflatow
A few years ago we started the PAHN meetup (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.meetup.com&#x2F;Palo-Alto-Hacker-News-Meetup&#x2F;), then kind of went dormant for a while. However it seems there is still interest, and I&#x27;d like to try and get the group going again. Do you want to join us for a drink next week?<p>If you don&#x27;t live nearby, is this something you do or wish you did near you? Where&#x27;s that?
======
Rjevski
I would love such a meet up but I'm in London.

